# Realtek Microphone Problem



## Southernz (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi,

I got my new computer few months ago, everything has been working fine and all and then suddenly my mic just faded out people could not hear me very well.

So i went Start>Control Panel>Sounds and Audio>Voice>Then under voice recording into Volume and my Recording was fine you can move the volume up or down, but my CD volume is faded, Mic Volume is faded and so is Line Volume. (Cant move it up or down)

So first i thought it was my microphone so i tested it on another computer it worked fine. I went and bought a new mic still didnt work tested it on another computer worked fine.

So then i thought hmm... i should re-format might fix it, re-formated and still the same.

I plug my microphone at the back of the computer, its not USB

Realtek HD Audio Input is what i using.

Any 1 know how to fix this please help.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Not sure that this will work as you have reformated but there is a program called MicCal.exe that you can use to calibrate your microphone. It's found in C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\InstallShield. Maker sure that you move the slider, on the third screen in the app, all the way down then back up.

Have you plugged your mic into another input? Other than mic.

The sliders being faded is normal. Realtek has done away with these and now uses just the main volume control since the inputs are auto sensing.

Last, but not least, check to make sure that your drivers are the newest available from your computer maker or motherboard maker if this is a custom build.

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## Southernz (Nov 20, 2008)

K the MicCal just muted my CD Volume and Line Volume in Recording Control didnt fix anything, i still have to put the mic like right in my mouth to even hear my voice.

I pluged the mic into other inputs still didnt work.

I do have the latest drivers.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Southernz (Nov 20, 2008)

hmm i just went into a game and people could hear me fine its loud not faint good quality.

I also went in ventrilo worked fine.

But when i do a test hardware it doesnt work i still have to yell...

Wierd but it works so thanks for the help


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, great!

Onboard audio can be down right weird at times.

Pauldo


----------



## Southernz (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah i fixed mine, theres nothing wrong with sound Drivers or anything just Realtek are wierd anyway heres how to fix it.

Start>My Computer>Local Disk (c)> Program Files> Realtek>Audio>Install Shield>MicCal.

Do that then do this.

Start>Control Panel>Realtek HD Sound Effects>Mixer>



Matters if u have your mic Plugged in the back or the front, mine is in the back so its Rear Pink. If its in the front its Front Pink In.

Click on the little thing that i circled red it should come up with Microphone Boost, Tick that and your Done.


----------



## pagegurl (Jun 28, 2008)

After just getting my new laptop, mine didn't come with the MicCal. Is there a safe site to download it from????

Thanks, Deb


----------

